# 2 x male gerbils - Plymouth, Devon



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Type/Breed of Animal: Gerbil

Location: Just outside of Plymouth

Age: Born on 21st february 2012

Sex: male

Description: They are both lovely boys, can sometimes be a pain to catch but also often hop into your hand and enjoy cuddles, their names are Tic and Tac

Reason for Rehoming: Previously part of a larger group but they have declanned and I do not have the space for another tank

Additional information: Tic has some injuries from the fight which I want to keep an eye on so will be ready to be rehomed from the 3rd November. They are currently in my hospital tank which is too small as a perminant home so you would need to have a tank for them, but I am now on the look out for one so if i can find one it can go with them

Contact Details: PM me or emal me on [email protected]


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

UPDATE

Tic has now had a fight with Tac. Tac has been reintroduced back into the original group leaving Tic to be rehomed by himself not to be housed with any other gerbils as he clarly does not get on with them anymore!


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

This little lad still needs a good home


----------

